# TP177B Betriebssystem Update



## ralfi (19 September 2008)

Hallo,

habe grade ein Betriebssystemupdate auf Version 1.1.0.0 gemacht. Einiges lustiges bei erlebt. Im Einsatz habe ich WINCC Flexible Compact 2007 mit HF4. Also zuerst mal über den Reiter Betriebssystem Update aus Flex heraus bekomme ich Fehlermeldung das die ProSave Version nicht mit der Betriebssystem version kompatibel ist. Sch0on seltsam. Öffne ich allerdings Prosave als Standalone direkt, bekomme ich Verbindung und kann das Betriebssystem übertragen. Nun boote ich das TP neu und siehe da..... das alte Betriebssystem Version 1.0.1 ist immer noch da.... Seltsam!!!! Hat sowas einer von euch schon mal gehabt???? Hotline ist auch schon eingeschaltet , aber bis die mal zurückrufen.... Gähn


----------



## johnij (19 September 2008)

ralfi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe grade ein Betriebssystemupdate auf Version 1.1.0.0 gemacht. Einiges lustiges bei erlebt. Im Einsatz habe ich WINCC Flexible Compact 2007 mit HF4. Also zuerst mal über den Reiter Betriebssystem Update aus Flex heraus bekomme ich Fehlermeldung das die ProSave Version nicht mit der Betriebssystem version kompatibel ist. Sch0on seltsam. Öffne ich allerdings Prosave als Standalone direkt, bekomme ich Verbindung und kann das Betriebssystem übertragen. Nun boote ich das TP neu und siehe da..... das alte Betriebssystem Version 1.0.1 ist immer noch da.... Seltsam!!!! Hat sowas einer von euch schon mal gehabt???? Hotline ist auch schon eingeschaltet , aber bis die mal zurückrufen.... Gähn


 
Versuch mal folgendes:

1- Gerät auf Werkeinstellungen zurücksetzen
2- Besy Update


----------



## ralfi (19 September 2008)

Wenn ich wüßte wie ich mit nem MPI Kabel das TP177B auf werkseinstellung bekomme... So wie ich es sehe geht das nur mit nem RS232 kabel.


----------



## johnij (19 September 2008)

ralfi schrieb:


> Wenn ich wüßte wie ich mit nem MPI Kabel das TP177B auf werkseinstellung bekomme... So wie ich es sehe geht das nur mit nem RS232 kabel.


 
Richtig......Werkseinstellungen bekommt Du nur mit Rs232/PPI......


----------



## ralfi (29 September 2008)

So Problem fast gelöst. PPI Kabel gekauft, auf Werkseinstellung zurückgesetzt und dann versucht Projekt zu transferieren. Folgende Fehlermeldung kam: Betriebssystem ist nicht kompatibel, bitte updaten. Dies auch nochmals gemacht, immer der selbe Fehler. Kein Projekt konnte übertragen werden. Nach Telefonat mit Siemens folgendes festgestellt, ich benutze den USB MPI Adapter, der kann kein Transfer durchführen, nur die PCMCIA Karte oder echte MPI Schnittstelle. Bei der Verwendung von diesem Adapter kommt die falsche Fehlermeldung das das Betriebssystem nicht stimmt. Also Leutz jetzt wisst ihr es. Über PPI Kabel funzt der Transfer.

Gruß


----------



## Gerri (8 Januar 2010)

das bedeutet am TP177B den Kanal 1 einstellen (RS232) -
ein Nullmodem Kabel in die MPI Schnittstelle stecken am PG -
Nullmodem am Panel anstcken
und übertragen?

Klappt bei mir nicht so recht.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (8 Januar 2010)

Nullmodem von MPI (=RS485) auf RS232 kannn nicht gehen.


----------



## Gerri (8 Januar 2010)

und wie kann es gehen? Anscheinend braucht man wieder mal ein spezielles RS232/PPI Kabel das man bei Siemens bestellen muss.

Knan man da nicht selbst was verwenden um einBetriebssystemeupdate durchzuführen?


----------



## thomass5 (8 Januar 2010)

Hat das Panel nicht 2 9pol. Schnittstellen? Eine Sollte RS232 sein. Irgendwo hier gabs auch die Belegung für das ser. Kabel. Im Panel die RS232 auch eingestellt?
Thomas


----------



## thomass5 (8 Januar 2010)

... sorry die aktuellen 177er scheinen keine RS232 mehr zu haben :-(
Thomas


----------



## Gerri (8 Januar 2010)

da muss ich dir leider recht geben. letzter Versuch jetzt über MPI und pro_save..


----------



## thomass5 (8 Januar 2010)

hab mir gerade mal das Handbuch durchgesehen, da gibts ja einiges...
Thomas

http://cache.automation.siemens.com...op177b_operating_instructions_de_DE_de-DE.pdf


----------



## Gerri (8 Januar 2010)

hat dann auch so geklappt wie eben erwähnt. straight MPI -> beide als einzig master am bus, max. Anz. an Teilnehmern und über prosave.


----------

